# pheasants, ducks, and geese



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Took a drive across Hi. 11 this past week. Was very impressed with the amount of water in the potholes and the abundance of pheasants and ducks. In one stretch between Ashley and Hi. 83, witnessed 3 different pair of cock fighting in the ditch- wish I had taken the camera along. Must have seen an additional 30-40 pheasants in fields or ditches, this was roughly between 1:00 and 2:00 pm. And ducks were in every bit of standing water, mostly in pairs with a lot of pintails and mallards (mostly greenies). Should be an exciting hunt this fall and it's obvious many birds survived the winter. Is anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Good news on the pheasants! Being a non-resident, I've been wondering how they fared. We were fearing the worst for the pheasants, but since the area you talked about is exactly where we go each fall, I'm encouraged now. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't be to encouraged the pheasants took a good hit this winter. I have seen fair number of them out, but this fall won't be close to the last handfull of falls we have had.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

They took a hit, but no matter what...It would be tough to match the record numbers of the past few years...Good hatch and they will bounce back, especially if CRP stays close to what it is.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> They took a hit, but no matter what...It would be tough to match the record numbers of the past few years...Good hatch and they will bounce back, especially if CRP stays close to what it is.


Well we keep losing the CRP, so I don't see anything good coming out of it for a long time, until some things change.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, we are losing CRP, but with Corn prices way down...Not as fast and there are some reasons to be optimistic with CRP for the future. New programs on the horizon.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We will see what the future will bring, but as of right now it is pretty bleak.


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Just talked to farmer from western part of nd south of 94. Said there were lots of dead birds in the shelter belts but that many others had survived. Yes, indeed, as we all realize, cover is going to be the issue 'cause right now the breeding stock is there. Did anyone hear how the srping crowing count went or if it is yet to be done?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah the breeding stock is there, and the numbers will keep up until another hunting season and another winter. Each one will bring them down. Unless we can implement some CRP programs.


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Spring crowing count down in most parts of the state. Now the July/Aug. roadside counts of broods will tell the story.


----------

